# moving to Ras-Al-Khaimah



## srisuper

Hi All,

I have been offered a job as an "Applications Engineer" in a reputed firm based in Ras Al Khaimah. I am from India.

The salary offered to me is 7500AED and I am joining as a fresher without experience in my core field.

The package doesn't include housing allowance. However, I get medical insurance, annual holidays and flight tickets to my country and annual bonus, apart from the offered salary.Also, the company would provide me a car , for commuting for official purpose.

Kindly advice me if this is a good offer and if I can accept it.

I am a bachelor and lead a modest life.How much can I save on an average per month?

What is the average salary offered to a chemical engineer in RAK?

I would be grateful if someone answers my query.


----------



## Jynxgirl

What is an application engineer? Then you go on to say a chemical engineer. I am really confused as to the 'engineer' term that I see so much here. 

For a chemical engineer, (I have a university degree majoring in biology but minoring in chemistry) I wouldnt take anything near that, even having never 'worked' a position in my educated field, I wouldnt accept that. I know there are pay differences based on nationalities but that seems awfullly low. I have checked into utilizing my degree in this area and would be looking at the salary range of 15 to 20,000 dir, with housing allowance and transportation, with minimal lab experience that I have gotten thru my educational avenues. 

I dont know how much less one would make in RAK as its cheaper to live in RAK but I can not imagine that is an ok salary at that location. 

I would say pass if you are indeed a chemical engineer. 




Curious.


----------



## srisuper

Jynxgirl said:


> What is an application engineer? Then you go on to say a chemical engineer. I am really confused as to the 'engineer' term that I see so much here.
> 
> For a chemical engineer, (I have a university degree majoring in biology but minoring in chemistry) I wouldnt take anything near that, even having never 'worked' a position in my educated field, I wouldnt accept that. I know there are pay differences based on nationalities but that seems awfullly low. I have checked into utilizing my degree in this area and would be looking at the salary range of 15 to 20,000 dir, with housing allowance and transportation, with minimal lab experience that I have gotten thru my educational avenues.
> 
> I dont know how much less one would make in RAK as its cheaper to live in RAK but I can not imagine that is an ok salary at that location.
> 
> I would say pass if you are indeed a chemical engineer.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response Jynxgirl..
> I am a chemical engineer basically and currently working with a software company in India
> I have got this offer in RAK recently and I wish to move on to my core area-chemical engg..
> The post I am offered there is "Sales and applications engineer".
> I heard the cost of living in RAK is much cheaper and that I would be easily saving around 5000 Dirhams a month!Is this true?
> Any idea on the cost of living in RAK?
> Is the salary range 15-20k dirhams even for a fresher? (I mean though I have 2 years work experience, that is in I.T field and not in chemical line.)


----------



## nmp123

*information about ras-al-khaimah*

Hi every one...

I have got job opportunity from a company in Ras-Al-Khaimah.

Kindly give me information about cost of living in RAK including house rent for couple, food, transportation and thing that u can share about the location.

Also give me cost of living per month.


----------

